# To The Tractor Forum



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

cruisin cruisin :tractorsm 
************************************************************
To Greg , first. I want to thank you for the HELP from my POST about looking for " POOR LOST WILLIE" did make contact.
Next. All that know "Willie" and have asked or wanted to know about him, he ask me to tell you all.
:tractorsm NANA :thumbsup: 
"" SAM""( PLEASE TELL ALL ON THE TRACTOR FORUM THAT I'AM JUST FINE.I AM NOT ALL MOVED INTO MY NEW PLACE YET.HAD A TAD PROBLEM WHEN I GOT THERE .BUT ALL IS WORKING OUT JUST FINE""
THANK YOU "WILLIE" WILL RETURN SOME DAY SOON.:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Glad to hear Willie Nunez didn't just fall off the face of the planet. I always enjoyed his tractor modifications & work in progress photos.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Sam for letting us know. Also i moved this to the shade tree lounge.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*POST WAS SENT TO WRONG PLACE*

Thank you Jody. I saw it on the other page and was gonna ask my helpers ( SJ YOURSELF or a few others) HOW TO MOVE IT OVER.
THANKS AGAIN JODY.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey sam.. thanks
glad willie is doing ok..


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Sam.

I imagine Willie is busy tweaking, redesigning and making improvements to his new home just like his tractor.

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Sam! I was hoping he was ok and just busy. With the hands on approach he has toward things, I was afraid he might have been in an accident doing stuff on his house. Having lost a friend this summer from a ladder fall, I learned it does not take much to get hurt real bad.


----------

